# car swap



## aliandfil

hi i think i got this all wrong first timer i have a vauxhall astra eng plate 52 low miles vgc and would like to swap it for a portugal reg car can anyone advise or does this sort of thing not happen over hear thanks for being patient with the newbie


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Aliandfil,

The answer to your question is yes. People do swop uk cars for pt cars. To do a swop you will need to hook up with someone who has a pt car and who is returning to the uk. Someone returning will need a uk car. No one based in portugal will have any use for it though. They are worth next to nothing here to be honest. Also it is illegal to continue to drive them here after six months. Many continue to risk it and do so, but if you are involved in an accident while driving an illegal uk car you will end up in serious bother.

I have heard that they can take your house and sell it to compensate the injured. You could pay to matriculate it, if it is worth spending this money on ?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Forgot to say that you can advertise for a swop, free of charge on several pt forums.


----------



## omostra06

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Forgot to say that you can advertise for a swop, free of charge on several pt forums.


looks like he is allready doing that.....

i would agree that its possible to swap the car here in pt,to someone going to the uk,
or
it is also possible to sell a uk car here, to someone living here, cheap uk registered cars do change hands here, they are a lot cheaper than the pt reg same model. as the poster above mentioned they do have little value to sell, so are great value to buy!

although you can only drive them for 6 months people still buy them for 6 months cheap motoring. then scrap it and buy another one, 
i recently saw one sold for a couple of hundred euros, to a brit living here, he is happy to run it for 6 months then buy another cheap car, the same car as a pt reg car was approx 1500 euros, (dont forget that if you run one of these cars for 6 months, then sell it, the new buyer also has 6 months use from it)

i would not advise driving one longer than six months, as you would get a fine if stopped and a lot worse if you have a crash.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

I meant to say in the classified section. lol


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



aliandfil said:


> hi i think i got this all wrong first timer i have a vauxhall astra eng plate 52 low miles vgc and would like to swap it for a portugal reg car can anyone advise or does this sort of thing not happen over hear thanks for being patient with the newbie


Hi Aliandfil

Does the swap have to be a car. I have a 52 year old soon to be an EX wife to get rid of, no money would be neaded.



Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

It sounds like you are looking for someone to knock her off (whack) lol
She can't be that bad ? I am sure that her friends are saying that it was "ALL" 
your fault.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> It sounds like you are looking for someone to knock her off (whack) lol
> She can't be that bad ? I am sure that her friends are saying that it was "ALL"
> your fault.


Hi Mr Blueskies

Do you remember the Patio episode in Brookside. Anybody need a patio building i have an additive for the foundations if you need any.

She has even turned two of my children against me. Well they are out of my will but there children will get what they would have received. 

Serious

Peterfc


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

You could end up under the patio before she does. :eyebrows: You need to get yourself out here sharpish.


----------



## ijks

do you still have the car for sale the UK registered 1.
thanks Julie


----------



## mitz

aliandfil said:


> hi i think i got this all wrong first timer i have a vauxhall astra eng plate 52 low miles vgc and would like to swap it for a portugal reg car can anyone advise or does this sort of thing not happen over hear thanks for being patient with the newbie


I have a couple of 1995 cars, Portuguese reg, ready to go to a new home.
One Fiat Punto and one Rover 414 Sli.


----------

